# What do 8-9 year old girls like?



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm going to be taking care of a nearly 9 yo girl after school until June. I have boys, and she is a "girly girl." Her family isn't crunchy, either, if that info helps.

Her mom says she loves arts/crafts, but she barely glanced at our (pretty extensive) art supplies when I gave her a "tour."

She says she hates books.







That's what I've got the most of!

She likes animals. I know she likes movies, since that's what she wanted to do all last week!


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

um - well, I thnk you'd best talk with her about what she can expect to be allowed to do in your home.

My dd is 9 and would probably drool over your extensive art supplies! Paint, scrachies, pastels, how to draw books, whiteboards, glue projects, scrapbooking, beading, looming, finger knitting - these are all things my dd does w/out my assistance now. When they are around (yarn, glue, whiteboard, beads, etc.). My dd doesn't love reading either (though she is good at it), but she loves doing PBS on the computer (or webkins or club penguin - I let her have about 30 min/day).

She will play outside a lot (scooter, bike, skates, chalk).

She likes to do stuff like bake, make shakes/smoothies, do crosswords, and she still plays with dolls, felts, and she LOVES games like sorry, mousetrap, star words, gnip-gnop, monopoly, master mind, card games like gin rummy, and whatever else you may have that work for your boys.

The other thing that she likes doing is beautify - nails, toenails, make-up, hair styles.

I hope that helps!?!


----------



## double feature (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabeca* 
My dd is 9 and would probably drool over your extensive art supplies! Paint, scrachies, pastels, how to draw books, whiteboards, glue projects, scrapbooking, beading, looming, finger knitting - these are all things my dd does w/out my assistance now. When they are around (yarn, glue, whiteboard, beads, etc.).









:

I have an eight-year-old DS, but I can relate to the above. He goes nuts for crafts and can stay occupied for a long time. When my girls were younger, they were really into "beautifying" me and anyone around really. If she's "girly" she may enjoy doing your hair, painting nails and such. Be prepared for the worst







.

PS: I feel silly for asking this, but what does "crunchy" mean?


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

It might be hard to define crunchy... it means close to the earth - healthy foods, simple possessions, homemade when possible, wooden toys, etc.

Also, to the op, ask her mom if she has some computer game she could bring and play while at your home - if that's something they allow her to do. You shouldn't have to buy her anything, is what I mean, but she may have something at home that is a 'treat' and it may bridge the gap for her over being at your home. kwim?


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a 9yo, the craft stuff will most likely appeal to her even though she didn't seem interested when she came over.

other things:

board games
playdough
polly pockets
webkinz
sewing
painting
playing outside
gardening


----------



## klosmom (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes I agree with CarrieMF. Also my 9yo girl has no problem playing with boys. Her and her cousins enjoy cards, tag, hide-n-seek, kick the can......


----------



## girlmama28 (Jul 8, 2005)

I taught my 9 year old to knit when she was 7 and while she needed a lot of help in the beginning, it was a great hobby for her to pick up. Also I have lots of fabric scraps and needle and thread--she loves to create pillows, blankets, simple items for her doll or stuffed animal. Computer time is also huge with my 9 year old. Researching something that she is interested in might be fun too--she might even like to READ about it.







That said, my 9 year old can be girly at times, but loves to play with her cousin, a 10 year old boy.


----------



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the great suggestions!


----------

